# Policy on deer bait stands--MFB



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

Pine, one has to be kidding.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

For immediate anecdotal experience, my 4 neighbors with plots all forbid hunting over plots and 2 have banned members who put up stands over a plot, against the owners wishes.

No offense, but do you know what you're probably doing by hunting over a small food plot?


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

"do you know what you're probably doing by hunting over a small food plot?"

Probably hunting.


If you oppose the feeding / baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
E-Mail the link to your friends and family.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pinefarm said:


> For immediate anecdotal experience, my 4 neighbors with plots all forbid hunting over plots and 2 have banned members who put up stands over a plot, against the owners wishes.
> 
> No offense, but do you know what you're probably doing by hunting over a small food plot?


What's your definition of small? One of the plots I hunt over is 150'x150', thats not small to me. And thats not the only one I hunt over so I'm not burning a spot out if thats what your eluding to. Until the DNR says I cant plant food plots I will and I'll hunt over them.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Yesterday we dropped our Farm Bureau Insurance and signed up with All State Insurance. 


If you oppose the feeding / baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
E-Mail the link to your friends and family.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------

